# Lenny - blind lurcher - Surrey



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

This is Lenny the 18 month old Lurcher.
His mother arrived from Romania heavily pregnant and gave birth in rescue.
Some of the litter were not rehomed and Lenny was one of those babies.
The rescue who took them had a lot of land, but was not expecting them to form a family pack and run riot all over the place!
It was therefore necessary to split mum and pups and each one went to separate rescues to allow for training and to split this unfortunate bond up.

Since getting here, Lenny has settled very well. He loves his food and likes living with other dogs. 
he has had no reaction to either cats or small animals.

Lenny is diagnosed with 'Small Eye Syndrome' (Microphthalmia) and is blind, but copes absolutely fine. It is as the name suggests. His eyes are small and do not work. He was born with this condition.
We will be looking for a home for him to live with a spayed bitch as he does prefer to live with other animals.

Lenny could be homed with teenage children (13 years plus), but no younger as care has to be taken not to leave doors or gates open in which case he could escape without supervision.

Lenny MUST be kept on lead when out for his walks. This will be for life as he loses his handler very quickly and will run off and away. In the home he much prefers to hang around his owner, but can be left for short periods of time on his own. He is not destructive when left and does not have any form of separation anxiety.



Lenny has been castrated, fully vaccinated, microchipped, wormed and flea treated. 
A homecheck will be required and a minimum adoption fee of £150 applies.

Furry Friends Animal Rescue 
Website: Furry Friends Animal Rescue
Tel: 02084071080/07973569371
Email: [email protected]


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Lenny is looking for a home


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Looking for a home!

"I cannot see you Mummy, when you cuddle me so
near.
And yet I know you'll love me, it's in the words I hear.
I cannot see you Daddy, when you hold me by your
side,
But I know that you will love me when you tell me so with
pride.
I cannot see to run and play, out in the sun so bright,
For here inside my tiny head it's always dark as night.
I cannot see the treats you give when I am extra good,
But I can wag my tail in thanks, just like a good dog
should.
"He cannot see. The dogs no good" is what some folks
might say
"He can't be trained, he'll never learn. He must be put
away."
But not you, future Mum and Dad You know that it's alright,
Because I will love you just as much as any dog with sight.
Please take me in and give me love and we will never
part,
Because I'm blind with just my eyes, I see you in my
heart."


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Looking for a home


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Looking for a home


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Looking for a home!


----------



## LoopyL (Jun 16, 2015)

Would you like me to crosspost onto Lurcherlink Other Homeless Hounds?
He looks a lovely boy!


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

LoopyL said:


> Would you like me to crosspost onto Lurcherlink Other Homeless Hounds?
> He looks a lovely boy!


That would be great! Thank you very much


----------



## LoopyL (Jun 16, 2015)

Here is the link  http://www.lurcherlink.org/llink/forum/viewtopic.php?p=1150295#1150295
Could you keep it updated/answer questions please as obviously I don't have any answers


----------



## LoopyL (Jun 16, 2015)

PS Where (roughly) is he located as rescue looks like it is in London but from pics Lenny isn't?


----------



## LoopyL (Jun 16, 2015)

D'oh I just read title that says he's in Surrey!:Eggonface


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Lenny has gone to a new home


----------



## LoopyL (Jun 16, 2015)

Wonderful news! Be happy lovely Lenny:Happy:Happy:Happy


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

Fantastic news!


----------

